# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben op zoek naar maatjes m/v

## Manfred

Goedendag allemaal,

Ik ben Manfred,41 jaar
Vader van 2 kinderen een jongen en een meisje.
Heb een zwaar auto ongeluk gehad en sindsdien in de lappenmand.
Heb Epilepsie en wat problemen met mijn geheugen ben ,al een tijd onder behandeling 
Bij verschillende instanties en dat werkt. :Embarrassment: 
Maar hoop weer snel de oude te zijn.
Lijkt het je leuk om kennis te maken?
Ik hoor van je.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Manfred, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je zou hier wel een aantal lotgenoten kunnen vinden. Via de zoekmachine linksboven kun je ze misschien ook vinden. Je hoeft dan alleen het onderwerp in te voeren en dan krijg je van Google een overzicht van berichten die hier op het forum staan.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

